# Top 50 Internet Acronyms Parents Need to Know



## Urza (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm genuinely curious if anyone actually uses these acronyms, or if they were just created for the sake of the article to trick parents into thinking they're "up to date" on their kid's slang.

Personally I was only familiar with 1337, 420, ASL, banana (internet lingo?), J/O, kitty (once again, internet lingo?), and PRON (CLEVAR ACRONYM GAIZ).

Definitions:
http://www.netlingo.com/top50teens.cfm


----------



## wiki (Apr 20, 2008)

WTF, i only know 1337, ASL and PRON. This list is terrible. Where are the classics such as LOL, ROFL, LMAO, WTF, etc.


----------



## Urza (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, and the reason I chose this particular list is because it was featured in some news stories a while back.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 20, 2008)

I only knew 1337 and pron. ._.
I had forgotten what ASL was.
and I think most know PAL as the video format and not something else.
seriously, why would this be of any interest of my parents?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 20, 2008)

Hehehehe

I wonder if you guys realize, that most parents already know a lot of this stuff.

We weren't always parents ya know.

Inside every parent is a young punk that likely made most of these internet slangs you think belong to you.

We didn't always have smileys.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2008)

I hate articles like that which imply to parents that all computers are evil and only used for dirty webcam shows by teenage girls. What about the happy ones, like LOL and the everyday ones like BRB...


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, seriously, I have never heard of a bunch almost all of these...



Spoiler



FMLTWIA - Fuck Me Like The Whore I Am
...wow... o_o



As a parent, I feel I need to know what a ROFLCOPTER is more than this made up stuff like IIT or NIFOC.


----------



## Urza (Apr 20, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Inside every parent is a young punk that likely made most of these internet slangs you think belong to you.


You aren't very familiar with the internet are you?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well let's see, what do I NOT know about the internet?

Well that which I don't know, is likely of so little importance, that I have failed to worry about it for good reason.

I hope you're not implying that I am ill informed


----------



## Urza (Apr 20, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Well let's see, what do I NOT know about the internet?


When it became mainstream and how many people in the 40+ age category are familiar with its slang.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 20, 2008)

I only know like 5 of these...



			
				Shinji said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 20, 2008)

I only knew a couple...


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 20, 2008)

Pssh. They have PAL but not NTSC.


----------



## notnarb (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it just me or are well over half of those acronyms only used in places where internet secks occurs


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

it doesn't have 801 =/

I always though FB was short for Facebook...
Now I know.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow...45 of these are probably never used. And if your child is using these, I'm sure they are easy ways to find out then acronyms.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 20, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would guess the ones that are responsible for making it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like myself.


----------



## JPH (Apr 20, 2008)

idk, my bff jill


I know only 4 of them!


----------



## PBC (Apr 20, 2008)

My Name is Al Gore and I wrote that entire list of rauchy Acronymphs


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 21, 2008)

To be honest.... WTF!?!?!?!?!?

I only know 2 out of those 50 acronyms which teens supposedly use very often. 0___o

Well I know 3 since i guessed what kitty means...


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 21, 2008)

lol, I know like 3 of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Where they got that list!?


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm proud to say I don't know many.




Spoiler



POS - Parent Over Shoulder



I picked that thinking it meant what I use it for.

Also, no one in their right mind would type that. It's asking for trouble in a chat room.


----------



## science (Apr 21, 2008)

What a stupid fucking stupid list of shitty fucking words. Fuck people are fucking stupid!

I knew like 2 of these


----------



## pasc (Apr 21, 2008)

wiki said:
			
		

> WTF, i only know 1337, ASL and PRON. This list is terrible. Where are the classics such as LOL, ROFL, LMAO, WTF, etc.



QFT


----------



## Neko (Apr 21, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> wiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got a list of words like these somewhere , they were in a magazin. If I find it I'm going to scan it in.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 21, 2008)

This list fails oh so bad.


----------



## Westside (Apr 21, 2008)

inb4b&, where is that?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to agree with the majority opinion though. The list blows.

I could easily suggest 50 more that everyone would actually know.

And for the most part, not every kid uses short forms, some are actually smart enough to actually write properly.

My son routinely rags on people on Wow for being lazy dumbasses. Thats spelled l a z y  d u m b a s s e s by the way


----------



## FrEEz902 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, i only know 3 of these, ASL, pr0n, and 1337. Anyhow why would parents want to know '1337'. And how the hell is 8=0ral sex?? Seriously this will just cause trouble:

'Hey brad, what time is our first period tmr?'
'8'
*Mother walks in* OMG YOUR HAVING INTERNET SECKS!!!11!!!11!one!

Edit: Forum censors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Westside (Apr 21, 2008)

FrEEz902 said:
			
		

> Wow, i only know 3 of these, ASL, pr0n, and 1337. Anyhow why would parents want to know '1337'. And how the hell is 8=########?? Seriously this will just cause trouble:
> 
> 'Hey brad, what time is our first period tmr?'
> '8'
> *Mother walks in* OMG YOUR HAVING INTERNET SECKS!!!11!!!11!one!


he censored 8===========D


----------



## FrEEz902 (Apr 21, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> FrEEz902 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone else on this dumb thread actually a parent like myself?

I've been online chatting since 1990, which means let see 18 years, or in some cases longer than some of you have been breathing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think we don't use internet speak too?

GTFOOH!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 21, 2008)

Hahahah I just now proved the value of being too clever for their own good.

On WoW (also an acronym eh) son (that's my son, son is NOT an acronym, it's actually a word) tells me WTB would mean something to a WoW player. Want To Buy.

To me though, it's Where's The Beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Acronyms often only have worth to a small number of people.

Every time I see ASL, it doesn't come out as Age Sex Location. Took me a long time (and many confused people on ICQ) before I realized they weren't asking about ASL the game (I had it mentioned in my details), they wanted to know my age sex and location (I thought it was apparent seeing as I had that in my friggin details).


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 21, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> I'm proud to say I don't know many.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piece
of
shit


----------



## alltooamorous (Apr 26, 2008)

I understand most of them >.> 
Mostly just sexual crap? Anyways, I don't understand how 143 becomes I love you.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol I only knew 1337, pron, pos, and 420.  Some teenager.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 26, 2008)

alltooamorous said:
			
		

> I understand most of them >.>
> Mostly just sexual crap? Anyways, I don't understand how 143 becomes I love you.


Holy shit that brought me back 
143 is text code from wayyyy back like when pagers were the norm and not everyone had computers let alone a few.
1= I
4= Love (as in four letters)
3 = You (as in 3 letters)

damn...that is some like 1996 shit right there. LoL


----------



## Carnivean (Apr 26, 2008)

I had heard of almost none of these. Bannana and kitty aren't even bloody acronyms.


----------



## Endogene (Apr 26, 2008)

so this is how sluts talk on the Internet ... interesting


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 26, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously I meant point of sale...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 28, 2008)

How could they forget the most commonly used one?

DIG2LOL2GD&VMGWIHSIALTTTFNOWPSIW2CAPOYNAIMIBWIGH



Spoiler



Dude I Got To Log Off Line To Go Downtown And Visit My Grandma Who I Havent Seen In A Long Time Ta Ta For Now! Oh Wait PS, I Want To See A Pic Of Your Naked Ass in My In Box when I get home


----------



## Westside (Apr 28, 2008)

FTP (Fuck the police)
HTTP (Hard triple tit porn)


----------



## gov78 (Apr 28, 2008)

15# FMLTWIA - F*** Me Like The Whore I Am  - Greatest one of em all!


----------



## techforumz (May 2, 2008)

yeah, PAL, as in TV.
Other than that, 7331 is the only one I use.


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 9, 2009)

I knew around 10 of them, it's funny that more people know 1337 than ASL


----------



## updowners (Nov 10, 2009)

The list fails. How many people actually use these acronyms?


----------



## geminisama (Nov 13, 2009)

I haven't even heard all these sexual acronyms used by lonely kids trying to cyber on RP sites. FMLTWIA was awesome, though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 15, 2009)

too bad, in the whole list i just know pal, who the hell use these terms?


----------



## alidsl (Nov 16, 2009)

I want to have 8

seriously why do we need these?


----------

